# Any indian student going for MBA in oct/nov 2014?



## MANINDER.JOHAL (Jun 15, 2014)

Hi

I am planning for my MBA in Australia in Oct/ Nov 2014 if anyone like is on this forum pls share ur views. I am from Mumbai


----------

